

Improving Performance on Twitter.com - n8agrin
http://engineering.twitter.com/2012/05/improving-performance-on-twittercom.html

======
micahgoulart
They are geniuses... who would have thought that rendering HTML on the server
might be faster than loading up a page then having JavaScript request the
server again for the data then render it?

~~~
bcherry
To be fair, the previous version included the JSON data for the page alongside
the JavaScript in the initial payload, so it wasn't waiting for a second
(redundant) data fetch (for the main home timeline page that's cited in the
article as seeing gains).

